# power of adverts



## escorial (Nov 15, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iccscUFY860]http://youtu.be/iccscUFY860[/video]


the people behind advertising can sometimes reach out to you and pull you in..well this did to me.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 15, 2014)

*sniff* what a heart warmer! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

the more i watch this the more i'm baffled it's an advert..it has so much going on it's like the perfect micro movie..unbelievable


----------



## dither (Nov 16, 2014)

escorial said:


> the more i watch this the more i'm baffled it's an advert..it has so much going on it's like the perfect micro movie..unbelievable



That's where Christmas advertising seems to be now, and they seem to be competing for an award.
Remember, you heard that here first. 

The academy award for best advert. ;-)


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

as soon as adverts come on i just flick onto another channel...but credit were credits due i reckon this is great and they achieved their goal...if they sell a stuffed  toy penguin...i'm gonna buy one......ha....give them an oscar  i reckon dither..


----------



## dither (Nov 16, 2014)

I lust hope that this doesn't trigger a fascination for keeping the real live ones as pets.
Like those poor Meerkats.

And you read that here first also.:upset:


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

penguin books, penguin biscuits an penguin adverts...love them..i want a penguin for christmas!


----------



## dither (Nov 16, 2014)

Well good luck to ya.

Can't post what I'D like.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 16, 2014)

I guess is it ok to recognize creative genius no matter how it is used.  I think if you told the customer that you needed 5 minutes of air time to sell their product they would think you were nuts.  if you told them that you were going to make a five minute commercial for their product and that instead of having to pay to have it placed, have it watched my millions for free they would calling you a genius.


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2014)

the advertising world is full of slick..often imaginative ways of making us part with our cash but as you suggest plasticweld the odd spark of genius comes through.


----------



## DarlingD (Nov 18, 2014)

You got to give it to them. They're beautiful adverts. I want a penguin for xmas now!


----------



## Eliza (Nov 20, 2014)

It's so heartwarming. I'd love to have that try now. Love penguins.
It's amazing how they can make such ads, touching.


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2014)

ending a bit naff on this one but until then!!!!!

[video=youtube_share;IlRt3yr2Vhk]http://youtu.be/IlRt3yr2Vhk[/video]


----------

